# The Salt Path



## zuludog (May 25, 2019)

Not about diabetes, but well worth reading

Within a few days a middle aged couple lose their home, their income, and one of them is diagnosed with a terminal illness
So they decide to have one last adventure together while they can

With hardly any money and unfit they walk the 630 mile South West Coast Path

It's interesting, inspiring, easy to read, not too repetitive or predictable, occasionally serious but not depressing

It's available from Amazon for about £4

The Salt Path by Raynor Winn

There are a couple of videos about it on YouTube


----------



## Ljc (May 25, 2019)

Thanks , I will have a look.


----------



## KARNAK (May 25, 2019)

Thankyou for that @zuludog.


----------

